# Convert double-sided fireplace to single-sided?



## BruceInSeattle (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a double-sided fireplace and would like to convert it to a single-sided fireplace, including building a sheetrock wall up against the brick on one side ( over the entire chimney and over one of the openings).  I'd like to leave the other opening functional- I plan to install a pellet or gas insert someday (when money allows...).  The openings are 42w x 25h x 32d.  I'm hoping to just brick up the sheetrock-side opening and build firebricks on the inside of it, but thinking through it, I'm concerned there might be heat buildup on the inside of the sheetrock (that will cover one of the two openings)- even through the firebrick and standard brick.  I don't want to end up with a safety hazard!

I'm guessing I'll need to talk to my local building inspector, but wanted to get the more expert advice here first... any thoughts on a strategy to make this work?  Special concerns?

Thanks.


----------



## Mad Tom (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe no one has answered because  no one wants to be responsible for the burning down of your house. Throw in a couple of pics of the set up and you may get some help. Without looking at it I would have to guess you need to bring in a good mason. If it is a zero clearance you may be SOL.


----------



## mcollect (Nov 28, 2010)

Two years ago we had the same dilema. We went with a Jotul 550 and left the open side with a dark screen. Works like a champ and heats the whole house. If you want to just close it off you need a really good mason as I has to be done up to code and that is hard to do as a retrofit.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2010)

By changing this structure, you not only need to think of your needs, but also the safety of futures uses or owners of the house. If you want to seal up the back side of the fireplace there should be no contact between the brick and the framing for the finished wall. There needs to be an air space separation. Speak to a certified mason before attempting this kind of change. There are strict regulations and safety guidelines to prevent the heat from the fireplace reaching the finished back wall. Do it right or go with the simpler plan of putting up a decorative non-combustible screen on the back side of the stove.


----------

